# Do You Remove Your Dog's Collar When Crating?



## Melissa (Jul 9, 2006)

Several books I have on raising golden retrievers warn how important it is to always remove your dog's collar when crating them, lest it somehow gets caught on the cage and they strangle. I have been dutifully doing this but admit it is getting to be a pain in the neck to keep taking it on and off. Do I really have to do this? Can I at least skip it at night when he is sleeping right next to my bed (and I could hear him)? Wondering what people did!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't remove collars because when Brandy needs to go outside, it's usually urgent. No time to try to wrestle a collar onto a wiggle worm. 

BUT her bone-shaped ID tag has gotten caught in the cage twice. I switched to a small, round tag and have had no further problems.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I remove them for safety reasons while crated. I have forgotten sometimes though when rushing out, but as a rule they are removed. 

If i'm home, I don't worry about it since i'm here. But if I leave if something bad were too happen, no one would know or be able to help him. I just usually put it on top of the crate since I have a blanket over Kodes, or put it on the table beside his crate so it's ready when he comes out. Mine has a e-collar, buckle collar as well as a training collar. The buckle collar is used for around the house, but when we go out for training sessions and walks it's the e-collar and training collar.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

You should ALWAYS remove a dogs collar when they are in their crate. Normally a dog is crated because there is no one home. It is way too easy for a dog's collar to get caught and have them choke to death. If you notice, on the instuction sheet that it will tell you to never have your dog in the crate with a collar on.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've always taken Samson's collar off.....the only time Samson's collar is on is when I'm walking him....


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Melissa said:


> it is getting to be a pain in the neck to keep taking it on and off. Do I really have to do this?


It also gets to be a pain in the neck to change a baby's diaper 10 times a day, but that doesn't mean you can just let the baby sit in its own filth to give you some relief.
If it is such a burden to keep your dog safe and.......well.....alive, maybe having a dog isn't such a good idea.


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

I remove Aries collar for saftey reasons but also because i don't want her coat to have the indent from the collar.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I almost always leave the collar on. We leave our dog in an outside run during the day and I'm sure it would be safer to take her collar off when she is in there, but if she were to somehow escape and be running loose without her collar and tags on, who knows what could happen to her. 
Dogs running loose in the country without a collar get shot.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

goldenlovers said:


> I remove Aries collar for saftey reasons but also because i don't want her coat to have the indent from the collar.


That's my second reason. A dog's version of hat-head.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 9, 2006)

heidi_pooh said:


> It also gets to be a pain in the neck to change a baby's diaper 10 times a day, but that doesn't mean you can just let the baby sit in its own filth to give you some relief.
> If it is such a burden to keep your dog safe and.......well.....alive, maybe having a dog isn't such a good idea.


You're a bit nasty, aren't you? I've inspected the crate and don't see anywhere where a dog could possibly get its collar caught and wondered if other people were doing this too. And yes, it's a pain to keep taking it on and off. But please, if you have a list of rules to follow do share, and maybe the rest of us could be as wonderful a dog owner as you, Your Highness.


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

I've never heard of a dog being strangled either but it's always better to play safe. My vet told me to do this right from the start. I did it because he told me to but also because of the reason I stated above. If you look under your dogs coat you will see that the hair under the collar is very flat.. Just like Rick said it's like having hat head lol.. we wash her collar all the time as well. Just think of how much bacteria is on it... ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Unless your crate is made out of glass, there is always a chance that something bad can happen. It is the same thing with chicken bones. I have never actually heard of a dog choking to death on one but that doesn't mean I let my dog chew on them.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

goldenlovers said:


> ...Just think of how much bacteria is on it... ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


Speaking of stinky collars, I found a great collar if your dog spends a lot of time in the water. 

Center-Ring Safety Glo Dog Collar 1"

Also, I'm sure they would have a smaller chance of getting caught on something because there are no tags or rings hanging off it.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I tested our dogs' tags to make sure there was no way they could get caught. And even though mine are all microchipped, I agree that I want that collar ON should they manage to escape. 

I have a good friend who has lost two dogs over the years. They were in the fenced backyard, and she didn't want them to catch their collars on anything. Well, they both managed to escape (at separate times, years apart) and were never seen again. Both were senior dogs and she was shocked that they even wandered off.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

We had a terrible incident years ago with Oakley-he LOVED his crate and we left it up with the door open long after he needed crating-just because he liked it so much. While I knew you should NEVER have a choke collar on a dog in a crate-I didn't think anything would happen. Well it did-Oakley's collar got caught on the open door and he was choking to death-thank God my son was home from college and heard the crate smashing all over the kitchen-Oakley couldn't even make a sound-how scary??!!?? My son broke the crate getting him loose-I thank God that he was home. He called my husband who came right home to check Oakley and he was fine-but I still feel so guilty about it. I just never thought it was a real danger-especially since Oakley was a calm adult dog when this happened. We learned a lesson the hard way.


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Ty aries loves the water but living in Canada she only will get to experience it a few months out of the year. I'm going to take her to pet smart this week for her treat and look for the same collar. 

As for crates I have to say something.

I was at my vets the other day getting her last needles etc.. and he asked me if Aries was crate trained and I said. He told me that he could tell because of her teeth. She had metal markings on her teeth from chewing it, since she is teething right now , he also told me that this is normal.. I haven't been putting her in her crate that much at all lately. We only used it for night time because if we didn't she would mess all over the house. the joys of puppy training,,,:


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> I I agree that I want that collar ON should they manage to escape.


I think that if your dog is in an outdoor kennel, then yes, leave them with their tags. But there is no reason to have a collar on your dog when they are in the house, nevermind in a crate.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

*Suggestions*

For what it's worth, I don't remove my dog's collars. I've also heard your suppose to when you have dogs that wrestle together, but I just loosen them up for normal wear so they can slip over their heads. I use mostly hard plastic crates (well, softsided sometimes too). I don't seen anyway that a collar could get stuck in the hard plastic one unless the tag or the z-hook or loop hooking the tag does. I don't want to hassle with getting collars on and off... and it is important to me that my dogs have identification on.

Some alternatives to think about trying... Try a tag that attaches on the collar (nothing loose to get caught on) I got mine at http://www.boomerangtags.com/. I've also used the Pet Pocket Id that encloses tags when you have lots on the dog. Sitstay.com has break-away collars for dogs. You can walk the dog with them, but they do break away when the dog is snagged. I have a friend who had one dog that lost a canine tooth playing with their other dog and getting snagged on the collar. They use the sitstay breakaways and swear by them. I've considered them, but never tried it.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've got to admit (as painful as it is) that I agree with Heidi on this one.....

I just don't like to hear people talking about "the hassle," when it comes to life or death. I'm sure it's not exactly what you mean, but it does come across a little like that.

Like I said before, when I'm done walking Samson, his collar comes off. In fact, his collar hangs in the closet, still attached to his leash....

As far as wrestling dogs wearing collars, the story Shane used to tell involved two of his dogs wrestling, while wearing collars (loose....so you'd think they'd slip over their heads) and one dog's jaw got stuck in the other dog's collar, and twisted (so the looseness of the collar did nothing to help) tight around the other dog's neck. One dog lost consciousness, while the other dog panicked, tightening the collar more......

You'd never hear a new mother say "it's a hassle to keep her baby out of the household cleaners cabinet," and to me, it sounds a little bit like that....


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I've got to admit (as painful as it is) that I agree with Heidi on this one.........


:banana: :woot2: :squintdan :headbang2 arty: :artydude arty2: 
So there is a first time for everything.


----------



## daisy&jack (Oct 5, 2006)

*Collars*

I also have a friend who's dog choked to death when the name tag on their collar got caught in the deck slats. And my dog's name tag got caught in the heat vent on the floor. It would seem that the chances of these things happening would be so slim but I now always take their collars off when I'm not home too.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Fair enough. Disagreement is pretty normal between dog owners. But I don't think it makes me or anyone else on this board a bad dog owner if we don't remove our dogs collars all the time. I've owned dogs for quite awhile, had lots of dogs through rescue and never had a problem. Sure there's a first time for everything. I suppose with goldens I might not worry much about them running away. But I've watched my husky in her younger years walk out the backdoor spot an unwise squirrel in the yard, take chase, and jump the 6 foot wooden fence without even touching it... all before I could even re-open the slider! lol. With my dogs, it's more important to me that they have their identification on at all times. That doesn't mean I'm risking their lives as far as I'm concerned. But everyone's situation is different, so I can see how different situations demand different actions.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I always take Marley's off. But I'm looking forward to getting him microchipped when he's neutered, because I'm afraid he's close to learning how to open his crate himself. It has two latches and just yesterday he got one of the two open. So I'll be looking for a more dog proof crate today at petsmart.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I take Augie's collar off when he is crated; otherwise, it (and his tags) are always on him. Even though he's microchipped, I'm not comfortable with him being without. If he somehow escaped and got lost, I want to make it as easy as possible for someone to return him. It's a lot less trouble to look at a tag and make a phone call than to take a dog to a vet or shelter to check his microchip number. And not everyone even knows about microchipping. They could see a dog without a collar and figure, aww, I found a cute stray with no tags, think I'll keep him.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I've got to admit (as painful as it is) that I agree with Heidi on this one.....
> I just don't like to hear people talking about "the hassle," when it comes to life or death. I'm sure it's not exactly what you mean, but it does come across a little like that.
> Like I said before, when I'm done walking Samson, his collar comes off. In fact, his collar hangs in the closet, still attached to his leash....
> As far as wrestling dogs wearing collars, the story Shane used to tell involved two of his dogs wrestling, while wearing collars (loose....so you'd think they'd slip over their heads) and one dog's jaw got stuck in the other dog's collar, and twisted (so the looseness of the collar did nothing to help) tight around the other dog's neck. One dog lost consciousness, while the other dog panicked, tightening the collar more......
> You'd never hear a new mother say "it's a hassle to keep her baby out of the household cleaners cabinet," and to me, it sounds a little bit like that....


I agree. Your dog's life is just too important. We get all the joys of spending our lives with these dogs and we have the responsibility, at a minimum, to keep them safe.


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

Samwise and Ruby are really good about not bolting when we open the door; they sit nicely and wait their turn but I still let them wear their collars in the house, just in case. It never occurred to me that it could be a problem while they're wrestling but now that a few of you have mentioned it, I can see how they could get tangled. I'm going to take off their collars in the house for a little bit each day, until I'm comfortable. The downside is that I won't be able to hear the tags clinking together; it's always a dead give-away as to where they are and what they're up to.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

ID_Hannah said:


> For what it's worth, I don't remove my dog's collars. I've also heard your suppose to when you have dogs that wrestle together, but I just loosen them up for normal wear so they can slip over their heads. I use mostly hard plastic crates (well, softsided sometimes too). I don't seen anyway that a collar could get stuck in the hard plastic one unless the tag or the z-hook or loop hooking the tag does. I don't want to hassle with getting collars on and off... and it is important to me that my dogs have identification on.
> Some alternatives to think about trying... Try a tag that attaches on the collar (nothing loose to get caught on) I got mine at http://www.boomerangtags.com/. I've also used the Pet Pocket Id that encloses tags when you have lots on the dog. Sitstay.com has break-away collars for dogs. You can walk the dog with them, but they do break away when the dog is snagged. I have a friend who had one dog that lost a canine tooth playing with their other dog and getting snagged on the collar. They use the sitstay breakaways and swear by them. I've considered them, but never tried it.


Great ideas! I've looked at alternatives. We're moving in a few months, and when we get new tags we had already planned to look for something that eliminates the dangling.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Great ideas! I've looked at alternatives. We're moving in a few months, and when we get new tags we had already planned to look for something that eliminates the dangling.


You can also get ones where they print your info right on the collar itself http://www.amazon.com/Nylon-Collar-Customized-Personalized-Embroidery/dp/B000F4VNZ2/sr=8-1/qid=1160091156/ref=sr_1_1/002-6178213-5545629?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I honestly don't have an issue with a person who says they've thoroughly inspected their crate and collar and decided it would be safe......

But to say it's a hassle.....that's all I was saying.

And in NO WAY am I saying anyone here is a bad dog owner. I think just the fact that we're all here (some of us more than others) shows that we want to do the best we can with our dogs....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky doesn't use his crate anymore (it does serve as a storage shelf however), but I never took off his collar.

The other day I watched my neighbor dogs play...a sweet pit and miniture terrior. The pit got ahold of the mini's collar and unknowing to the pit who was just playing...was choking the terrier. It was very frightening and I frantically called the pit to me to get her to let go. 

That is something to think about when you have a couple of dogs.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

A nice option for those of us with cats: 

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...=1160111849119&itemNo=0&In=Cat&N=2025528&Ne=2

I don't know how well that worked because that seems like the longest link of all time. Anyway, my cats all have these and they are great. Enough room for a name and phone number, so they don't have to have tags anymore, plus they are still safety break away collars. I would love to find a buckle collar with embroidery for Marley...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes of course I take them off! That is common sense IMO... dogs have died being hung in their crates, or getting bored and chewing/swallowing the tags or collar parts. ::shrug::


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

My dogs go in Vari kennels but I still take off the collar they could get caught in the door.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I remove Nuggets collar, I have a issue with the tags, they get hooked on 
a lot of things. I have a flat tag on the collar that way the drop down hanging tags can't get hooked on anything like carpet, rugs, crate mat, or the sheepskin. My first golden "Sandy" had this problem with her tags. I learned
real quick when she walked up to me dragging a throw rug hooked on the tag.


----------



## Dixie's Mom (Oct 23, 2006)

My first post!! 
We take the collar off at night and if we won't be around. Her rabies tag is actually bent because it got caught somehow. I was right there when it happened. Somehow it got caught as she walked out of her crate.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

WOW! This is something I have never really thought about. I found this thread very interesting and helpful...thank you!


----------



## daizeefluff (Oct 21, 2006)

we take Daisy's collar off everytime we're at home


----------



## trainwrecka (Oct 26, 2006)

i think it depends on the crate. if you have things the dog could get caught on then yes. i always keep the collars loose - maybe too loose - in case they ever were to get hung up anywhere. i think they would have a better chance of getting hung up in the yard where most people don't watch them.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow,

I feel like a minority not having my guy crated -ever!

It was our original plan, plan we caved to those oh so sweet eyes, and never had a problem with chewing or accidents in the house thankfully!

The crate is borrowed out somewhere likely never to be seen again, putting him in it now would be like jail times a million, ha ha.

BUT! Had we stuck with it, no Bailey would not wear his collar, no need really. He wouldn't run away if we opened the door and said go (though would lie on the porch to sun tan). He doesn't wear tags on his collar either. We had his name and our phone number embroidered in his collar. He's walked off leash, so rarely wears it anyways. Outdoors, if my dog would run away -he would wear one, indoors definitely not, there is really no good reason to do so except for personal (not the dogs) convenience IMO.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Your not alone "Ilovemygolden"

I never crated either. Well actually did try--but Julie just turned it over-can we say not her idea of a good time? 

I swat myself on the head with a rolled up newspaper if I leave shoes out for her to eat or the closet door open for her to steal a whole case of toilet paper--or the pet door open for her to drag a banana tree in through it in the middle of the night---all of which have happened. What a sight to get up too!

She just wants to be in whatever room I am in--starts on the bed with me--ends up on the bathroom floor spread out on her belly, because it is cool I assume.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I have never really thought of it. I have mentioned this to my husband.


----------



## frank1 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Large Canines*

I have a brother/sister pair of goldens,and have had to remove one collar or the other twice during their "who is the toughest tangles", first time the tooth went through my thumb area in hand, second time was without any pain on my behalf, BUT, one dog was near listless and without breath...no collars except when being walked, or, hunted. Both have chip ID's embedded in them, so its not a worry if they ever get out of the yard which is totally fenced. When in kennel, NO collar should be worn period. I've had both professionally trained for hunting, first thing trainer does is remove collars. Goldens are kids with 4-legs, active and playful, why give them any options other than pure safety?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I leave his collar on him, the whole inside is completely smooth plastic so theres nothing for it to get caught on anyway.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

It took Amber at leat 2 months to get use to her collar. We were so happy when she got use to it (no more scratching) We never even thought of the danger - she is currently crated at night and during the day. The vet never warned us.

Thank you all I have read most of the posts and everyone has good points (collar on or off). As Amber cannot run away from our little back garden (she is microchipped) we will indeed take Amber's collar off everytime she goes into her crate.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> It took Amber at leat 2 months to get use to her collar. We were so happy when she got use to it (no more scratching) We never even thought of the danger - she is currently crated at night and during the day. The vet never warned us.
> Thank you all I have read most of the posts and everyone has good points (collar on or off). As Amber cannot run away from our little back garden (she is microchipped) we will indeed take Amber's collar off everytime she goes into her crate.


I recall reading about the dangers in _some_ of the books I've read, but not all. That's too bad, though.

I've also never thought about it, but have gotten in the habit of keeping Samson's collar attached to his leash. So when we aren't out walking, it's off. But like I said before, it was more because of the ring it left in his fur (dog's version of hat head).


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Rick! You'll be glad to hear that Amber hasn't got the "hat head" syndrome! LOL!! 
I gave her a good groom after removing her collar before bed time and I must say it felt very good to be able to rub our hands through her fur whilst cuddlying her (without a collar in the way).


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am always a nervous wreck when my dogs are walking around the house without their collars and id on. I have a small house and they have easy access to the doors. Even though we are careful, there have been times when unexpected visitors have accidently let my dogs out. Non-dog people are clueless!

Brady will be microchipped when he gets neutered but that won't be until he is a year old. 

I only put one tag for id on my dogs. I do not put the license and rabies tag on them. I feel as long as my home information is on it, all the other information can be gathered. I found that when my dogs had all the tags on, there were a couple instances when the tags got caught together while they were wrestling. When I went down to one tag, it never happenned again (but I know the chance is still there).


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

We have an "open-door" crate policy - Daisey is about the only one that ever goes in and that's just to catch some private snooze time.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Miss N has the run of the house now (she was crated up until she could be trusted at about 18 months) I always take Miss N's collar off when I leave the house. If she is out in her fenced yard it is on (because yes, she could escape or even jump the fence and she is microchipped but still...) however, she is never in the yard alone either. 

An acquaintance of ours had his dog strangle himself on his collar while the dog was sitting in his parked vehicle.

Just a month or so ago I saw 2 dogs at the dog park who were playing and one got caught in the other's collar. Thankfully, the owner of one of the dog's cut the collar and they were released. One of the dogs was very very frightened and panicked.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

I always remove the collar because it's easy 

I use martingale style collars so, just slip on and slip off


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

2SweetGoldens needs to share her story.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm really torn about the decision. I know the dangers, but then again I would be devastated if one of my dogs got out without ID. Remember Amber was lost without her collar? They did get her back, but it took weeks. 

Safety versus losing them with no ID. I'm still debating.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Use a Martingale style collar =)

Comfy on the dog and safer...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm counting on the microchip and neighbors who know my two. I used to know the animal control officer very well, but she's retired now. I wonder if I should strike up a relationship with the new person. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I leave collars on. 

It's a calculated risk, but you have to do what you're comfortable with.

I want my dogs to have ID tags on them 24/7 - just in case.

If I had a "crate thrasher" I might feel otherwise, but then again, I'd probably just use a Breakaway Collar.

We *ALL* do things that might potentially put our dogs at risk. To those of you who abhore the idea of dogs in crates while wearing collars... How do you travel with your dogs? Are they *always* in securely-fastened crates or dog seatbelts or do they ever ride loose in the back seat or "way back" of the SUV? I personally would never dream of letting my dogs rise loose, but so many people do and I'm sure have plenty of reasons why they feel it's safe.

Not saying either is right or wrong - just pointing out that we all have different ideas of what's "safe" in our particular situations.

-Stephanie


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I've re-thought this since I voted in the poll. I leave her collar off prob. 80% of the time now, mostly because I've been brushing her more often and the collar gets in the way.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I use the Keepsafe Breakaway collars - this way they have id on and if they are in a situation where the collar is too tight, it will release. I would never take any chances.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

2SweetGoldens, I'm sorry I've cross-posted this without your permission. If you want me to remove it, let me know. I was waiting for you to see the thread title, but you haven't been on.

*PLEASE READ! Lexi's 2nd brush with death!* 
Hi Everyone,
Well....so starts the 1st day of the new year, and I have decided I MUST share this with all of you here on Chat Golden's. It is a horrible story I never dreamed could happen to us, and hopefully......will NEVER happen to any of you. I think of all your beautiful Golden's, and how we have all come to know and care about each other on the site.
Now that a week has passed since this HORRIFIC nightmare happened, I had told my friend Wendy, that I wasn't going to post this on Chat Golden's, that it was just too painful reliving it all over again! But, after having a week to think about everything, if this can possibly save one of YOUR babies.....then the guilt I would feel NOT posting what happened to Lexi, would be with me forever. Here is our story........
Christmas night, we got home from my Daughter's around 11:00 PM. Dan, my Hubby was tired, and had gone to bed. I was talking with my Son Sean in the living room, while Lexi and Brody were playing and wrestling like they always do...so thrilled and happy that we were home! I heard Brody yelp, and figured Lexi bit at his ears like she does sometimes when they play. I went in the kitchen to tell her to stop playing so rough and hurting Brody. Never did I prepare myself for what was happening. They both had leather collars with buckles on them, and when they were wrestling, Lexi's collar twisted over the back of Brody's big lower teeth! It was cutting into his gums....he couldn't move...and Lexi was gurgling and choking to death. Her eyes were starting to roll back in her head, when I screamed at my Son Sean to help me. He tried to get his finger under the collar to release pressure off Lexi's trachea which was closing. He couldn't get any leverage at all, and in no way could we even begin to unbuckle the collars! I screamed to my DH that Lexi was choking to death, and he jumped out of the bed to help us. I grabbed a thin tipped long butcher knife, and I held her up along with Sean holding Brody......while Dan wiggled and wiggled the tip under the collar and cut it off of her. It seemed like FOREVER until she started breathing again, choked a few times...and we got her to drink a little water. After it was all over...I just burst out crying! She was on her way out...when Dan got that collar cut. If I had been here alone, there is NO WAY I would have been able to do what took three of us, to save her life! I feel so blessed and thankful that she is here with us today! Wendy had bought all three of them Guardian Angel name tags for Christmas, and I had put them on all three of them that morning before we left for Noelle's. I can't begin to tell you what a nightmare it was, and how even writing this, it makes me feel SICK to my stomach.
Here are three sites that sell break-away collars. Many thanks to Wendy for sending them to me! I ordered from the 2nd Site, as they are all pretty much the same collar, and they had the best price with the shipping and handling. Some have collars that have a strip on the back, so you can see them at night also. Please read the testimonials on the Sites.....it is SO SCARY....and I witnessed myself, how quickly they can be GONE. I have two collars coming for them, and I am buying a break-away Cat collar for Ruby. Though she doesn't play like they do...she is low to the ground, and can catch on many things. Lori has them on all her Doxies, for just that reason. In one of the stories I read....there were two Golden's playing, just as Brody and Lexi were...but they didn't get another chance like we did! She lost one of them.
Thanks for reading my story.....please think about buying your so LOVED babies these collars. It could save their lives, should what happened to Brody and Lexi happen to them. It was so horribly FRIGHTENING......I can't even begin to tell you.

http://www.keepsafecollar.com/pages.cfm?id=24

I know the link is to another forum, but so many have had similar experiences.

PLEASE READ! Lexi's 2nd brush with death! - ChatEVO


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

heidi_pooh said:


> It is the same thing with chicken bones. I have never actually heard of a dog choking to death on one but that doesn't mean I let my dog chew on them.


Dogs can eat raw chicken bones just fine. It's cooking them that's the problem.

The following is a direct quote from "Chicken Bones" on Page. 133 of _Give Your Dog A Bone_.

"Raw chicken, on the bone is without doubt the very best form in which to feed your dog most of it's requirements of raw meaty bones.

Most people, when I suggest they feed their dog chicken bones, reel back in horror and surprise... and say... "But I thought you were not supposed to give chicken bones to dogs ...! ???"

The answer is of course, that it is most certainly not a good idea to feed COOKED chicken bones to your dog."​


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Our Vet says keep collars off at the dog park, becuase of the chasing and wrestling, dog are likely to get caught up. My mom's great dane/lab mix almost died right there on the spot from being choked accidently by a dobie friend whose teeth got stuck in her coller. If his owner had not had a utility knife ON HIM, Holly would be dead right now.

Now, the dog park ranger wants to make sure all dogs where their collars and proper rabies, license, and id tags. 

It's a crap shoot.

Do all micro chips read the same so that no matter what scanner a vet or cop had, they could find the chip, regarless of the chip comany? Anyone know this?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

My cat Bella nearly choked wearing a breakaway collar. She got it caught on a wrought iron plant stand. I was lucky to be home and free her.

My dogs play so rough I always worried about the collars. They have gotten their teeth caught in each other's more than once. They no longer wear them. I am always home with them. I absolutely do not even trust the breakaway collars after what happened to Bella.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> My cat Bella nearly choked wearing a breakaway collar. She got it caught on a wrought iron plant stand. I was lucky to be home and free her.
> 
> My dogs play so rough I always worried about the collars. They have gotten their teeth caught in each other's more than once. They no longer wear them. I am always home with them. I absolutely do not even trust the breakaway collars after what happened to Bella.


I've heard the story of breakaway collars not functioning properly, but wanted someone who actually experienced this to post. Thank you Janis. I've heard this many times before. 

I just hope my two never get out. Tucker did twice when workers left our gate open. Thankfully, he sits on my next door neighbors porch and waits for us. It's amazing how quickly they realize a gate is open. Shadow sits by the open gate and doesn't leave the yard for some reason.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Do all micro chips read the same so that no matter what scanner a vet or cop had, they could find the chip, regarless of the chip comany? Anyone know this?


Not all. It depends on the chip. At least it did when we had our two chipped. Technology has changed, so maybe they're universal now. I do believe the scanner will tell the person scanning what chip has been inserted and they can get a scanner which reads that chip. Our animal control officers have scanners and I know my vet does. We also have a k9 unit. I would hope they have them, too.

Very long article on ISO, American Humane: which we don't have and I believe they decided against? I can't remember. I know this was a topic on another forum. 

Sorry...I strayed again. BOT, now!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Kim I think the breakaway collars might break if there is a sudden hard jerking motion. I suspect Bella was just lounging on the floor when her collar got caught in the leg of the planter. I head the noise and she was twisting and writhing when I found her. Scared the crap out of me! I did manage to get it off before she was injured. Now maybe if jumping on a fence or tree branch it snagged it might break.....

Anyway, no more, ever. Mine are all chipped. I will not put a collar on any of them now when we are home.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Nope..I dont keep collars on..Woody and my german shepard got tangled when they were pups and woody dam near died...if my husband didnt the collar off with a knife when he did...woody would have died....he lost consciousness for a few seconds and scared me to death, the shepard cracked her jaw trying to get out of the tangle....it was a nightmare.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I've heard the story of breakaway collars not functioning properly, but wanted someone who actually experienced this to post. Thank you Janis. I've heard this many times before.
> 
> I just hope my two never get out. Tucker did twice when workers left our gate open. Thankfully, he sits on my next door neighbors porch and waits for us. It's amazing how quickly they realize a gate is open. Shadow sits by the open gate and doesn't leave the yard for some reason.


For my dogs, they have worked great. At least 3 separate occasions I have had a collar release during a doggie wrestle-fest. I think they're great and highly recommend them. They may need to be well-fitting in order to properly release - but so far for me, I've loved them!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> For my dogs, they have worked great. At least 3 separate occasions I have had a collar release during a doggie wrestle-fest. I think they're great and highly recommend them. They may need to be well-fitting in order to properly release - but so far for me, I've loved them!


Lisa,

What happens if you grab them by the collar? I'm sure they're great for some and it's a thought. My cats lost so many of them. They go outdoors. I finally had to buy regular buckle collars and pray nothing bad happens. 

Nothing was funnier than the day my husband saw Buster walking down the street with something in his mouth. My husband thought it was a snake, but when Buster finally reached him he realized the cat had found one of the collars he lost a month prior and he carried it home!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I removed the collars tonight*

to bathe my two Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

Always! 'cause I take big care of his hair.


----------



## frank1 (Jun 6, 2005)

I have 2-and have had to seperate them twice, the last time the bites hurt, so no more collars unless they're hunting, or swimming at the lake, under total control. Those big canine teeth wrapped up and under the other dogs collar are way too much to deal with. No professional handler will allow a dog to be kenneled with a collar, least not one with a brain. Frank1


----------



## frank1 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Collars*

I have 2-and have had to separate them twice, the last time the bites hurt, so no more collars unless they're hunting, or swimming at the lake, under total control. Those big canine teeth wrapped up and under the other dogs collar are way too much to deal with. No professional handler will allow a dog to be kenneled with a collar, least not one with a brain. Frank1


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ours don;t wear their collars unless we leave the premises which is becoming less and less these days.

Hooch


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Always because they could strangle themselves with the collar on.


----------

